# wintv



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

I have wintv v8.5 installed on my win10 pc. it has ran ok for me for some time now but, just recently, I have lost a couple of channels and I cannot get them back.

I've scanned for channels and it has found everything on my aerial and, for the most part, plays everything (I'm guessing - I haven't checked them all) except ITV and Channel4.

whenever I select those channels, it just displays a black screen. no sound, no picture. 

why might that be and how can it be fixed?


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

I've just taken this screencap. that's wintv open and that's UTV but, as you can see, it hasn't fully displayed. that's actually more than what I was getting before (just a black screen). 

uh, hold on....an error box has just popped up. says "wintv has stopped working". I have to close the prog now. 

what is wrong!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you try re-scanning for available channels?





__





Hauppauge Support | WinTV v10 TV watching application


wintv v10, picture-in-picture




hauppauge.com


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

yes, I've tried that already and it finds all of the channels but it will not play itv or channel4. just a black screen.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Bad reception maybe? 

Which model WinTV do you have?


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

I was using 8.5. I've downloaded 10 now and I'm installing it.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

right....10 has installed but....it says my ministick is unavailable. ??


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

I reconnected it and it's seeing the stick now but, again, no utv or channel 4  bbc loads ok.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

WinTV has many different products with different model numbers assigned to each. Which model number is yours?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Now that you have updated, remove the stick, restart the computer. When the computer comes up, plug the stick back in and reconfigure it.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

I did that but still no joy. this is what I'm seeing now:










except on bbc - it displays those channels ok.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like you need an antenna.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

replace the aerial?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Where is the aerial and what does it look like? We still don't know which model WinTV you have.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

aerial is coming from a socket in the wall. model number? where do I find that?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't know. I assume there would be on on the product itself somewhere. Here are a few examples of the different models I'm seeing:





__





wintv - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

it's a Hauppauge USB WinTV Ministick Digital Freeview TV Tuner

that's all the info I have on it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

This one? https://www.hauppauge.com/site/press/pdf/MiniStick_Singapore-1220_specsheet.pdf


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

yes, I think so


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you try it with the included "portable TV antenna"?

Found that it was included here: Amazon.com: HAUPPAUGE WinTV-DualHD Dual USB 2.0 HD TV Tuner for Windows PC 1595,Black: Electronics


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't believe it! I've got it back! I unplugged the wintv cable from an extender cable and plugged it directly into a usb port on compy and that has worked!

it's loading all channels now, no probs!

thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Bluesman52 (Jun 16, 2021)

cemcc said:


> I have wintv v8.5 installed on my win10 pc. it has ran ok for me for some time now but, just recently, I have lost a couple of channels and I cannot get them back.
> 
> I've scanned for channels and it has found everything on my aerial and, for the most part, plays everything (I'm guessing - I haven't checked them all) except ITV and Channel4.
> 
> ...


I suddenly hit me that perhaps the programming supplier for those channels could reach an arrangement with the programming distributor and those channels were subsequently blacked out.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

Bluesman52 said:


> I suddenly hit me that perhaps the programming supplier for those channels could reach an arrangement with the programming distributor and those channels were subsequently blacked out.


really? seems a bit far fetched but _shrug_ who knows. regardless of that, I have all the channels playing under v.10  so that's ok! 

the distributor/supplier can bicker among themselves and leave me out of it!  hehe


----------



## Bluesman52 (Jun 16, 2021)

cemcc said:


> really? seems a bit far fetched but _shrug_ who knows. regardless of that, I have all the channels playing under v.10  so that's ok!
> 
> the distributor/supplier can bicker among themselves and leave me out of it!  hehe


Haha! I fully agree with all. But those things DO happen, and not just in closed-cast commercial TV. SO, it's a thought. I wish they'd leave us out of EVERYthing myself. Glad it's working


----------

